# Grilled Salmon



## Jerseyman (Sep 13, 2006)

Ok, so we've got a nice hot grill here and we're going to go ahead and start some salmon fillets. I've already given it a scrub with a rag with some canola oil on it, and I'm going to go ahead and give it a quick spray with some grill spray here. Be careful not to hold the can too close to the flame here. I'm going to start this salmon with the flesh side down first. I've seasoned that with a dry seasoning mixture of garlic salt and lemon pepper so I'm going to get some good lines on this guy. Then we're going to flip him on the skin side. Once the flesh side is showing up, I've got a butter mixture over here that's got some beer butter and onions and garlic salt in it so I can brush that fish down throughout the cooking process. If you notice, I've got these dials cranked just above the off position. I don't want a really intense heat for this fish, but it's hot enough to cook on. So now we'll shut the lid here and get some of that good smoke kickin'.refLinks('grilled-salmon-recipe','Grilled salmon recipe');


----------



## Alix (Sep 13, 2006)

It sounds wonderful. The only thing I do differently is always start on the skin side. That way, the skin gets nicely charred and is much easier to remove. I only do a quick sear on the flesh side for grill marks. 

Thanks for sharing this with us.


----------



## thecactuswill (Sep 14, 2006)

My mouth is watering at the thought...  Its the one time I don't have salmon in the fridge that I want it so badly...


----------



## mudbug (Sep 14, 2006)

...and I've got this empty plate here and a pitiful expression on my face.....

when do we eat?


----------



## kimbaby (Sep 14, 2006)

Yes Grilled Salomon I'll Be There...


----------



## FryBoy (Sep 14, 2006)

Salmon is a big favorite here, and I grill it more than just about anything else. 

Salmon will stick to the grill pretty easily, so I always rub it with olive oil, then season it. 

I start it skin side down, and spray it with a bit more olive oil before turning it. I cook it longer on the skin side than the fleshy side to get the skin nice and crispy -- it will then slip off for those who don't like to eat it. 

Be careful not to overcook it -- salmon should be dark pink, almost red in the middle of the thickest part, IMO. The Canadian Fisheries Rule of a total cooking time of 10 minutes per inch of thickness (5 minutes be side, or 4 + 6) works well if the fire is not too hot -- fire should be medium-low. I err on the undercooked side as I can always put it back on, and it continues to cook for a few minutes after removing it from the fire.


----------



## cjs (Sep 15, 2006)

Be sure to get it off the grill at 140F. for a wonderful piece of salmon.


----------



## Steve A (Sep 15, 2006)

> It sounds wonderful. The only thing I do differently is always start on the skin side.


I was always taught to grill your 'presentation' side first. As the food heats and the proteins cause the meat to 'shrink,' you'll see a major different in how it looks.

You can still turn the fish and cook the skin side to remove it. We do... and I sell a LOT of it.

Ciao,


----------



## thecactuswill (Sep 15, 2006)

cjs said:
			
		

> Be sure to get it off the grill at 140F. for a wonderful piece of salmon.


 
Its all personal preference.  I like it when all the white fat is oozing out.


----------



## bullseye (Sep 15, 2006)

Steve A said:
			
		

> I was always taught to grill your 'presentation' side first. As the food heats and the proteins cause the meat to 'shrink,' you'll see a major different in how it looks.
> 
> You can still turn the fish and cook the skin side to remove it. We do... and I sell a LOT of it.
> 
> Ciao,


 I agree.  Oil the grill and the fish; season the fish; sear the presentation side until it "releases;" and grill the skin side until the skin is crisp and the flesh is tender, but not over done.


----------



## Restless N8tiv (Sep 16, 2006)

I love grilled Salmon!  I usually grill the flesh side first (for grill marks) and because the skin will hold the fillet together better.  I tried grilling the skin side first the last time and the fillet fell apart.  Also, I don't throw the skin away.  I save them to make delicious salmon skin hand rolls. Yummy!

I also tried the salmon on a cedar plank technique and I highly recommend it.  The cedar plank will get charred on around the edges and that what gives the salmon the smoke flavor.  Oh yeah, don't forget to soak the plank in water for at least 20 minutes.  If you don't like the skin, set the salmon skin side down beause the skin will tend to stay on the plank when the salmon is done.

Aloha,
Restless


----------



## cjs (Sep 16, 2006)

all the white oozing out...sounds attractive  ballpark guess, what temp would that be????


----------



## Restless N8tiv (Sep 18, 2006)

hey cjs, I don't know what temp. it was or should be....I just use the fork technique.  The salmon is done when the meat flakes off the fork.  I also let the salmon rest for about 5 minutes before it is served.

Aloha,
Restless


----------



## cjs (Sep 18, 2006)

Must be higher than 140F then, usually when fish flakes easily, it's almost well done.


----------



## realgreatidea (Oct 14, 2006)

I love grilled salmon as well. if you sautee the salmon in wine first for 30 minutes, this really puts a delicious taste on the salmon as well!


----------



## home cook (Jan 1, 2007)

There's nothing like grilled fish or meat - especially for grilled salmon! But it is a little bit expensive fish and sometimes I grill bass fish which is also very very testy. I would like to share with this wonderful recipeLINK REMOVED


----------

